# Ingersoll rand n160 nirvana power module test 7 alarm



## ayoub.hamdellah1 (Nov 10, 2021)

Our compressor stops with an 39 vsd fault alarm After that we change the U and V phase power module, but an alarm condition appears on the controller( Power module test 7) how can we fix this problem? Thanks


----------

